# Clog Hog



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Got this in an email this morning, anyone seen this?
http://www.cloghog.com


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/clog-hog-11624/


----------

